# swype on the fire?



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anyone found a way to get swype or similar type of alternative keyboard to work on the fire?

There are a few past mentions of it not being possible but I was hoping for a recent miracle.

Thx


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't heard of any...anyone else?

Betsy


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

I have read a procedure on some Android forums to do this but it's kinda involved and requires rooting of the device.  However, this procedure requires a little bit of UNIX knowledge.  Otherwise your flying blind if something doesn't go exactly per procedure so it's not for the faint of heart.

IMHO, as much as I miss Swype it's just too involved for so little benefit.  Besides, I have no desire to root my Fire so I'm certainly not gonna do it for just one apk file.

Maybe Amazon will included it in a future update...hey, ya never know.  

Mike


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Mike.

Yep, if UNIX knowledge is involved, I think I'm out.

I'll keep hoping.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Yep, requires rooting.  I wish it was on the Fire as I have become accustomed to using it.  I sometimes have a difficult time switching to the Kindle keyboard.


----------



## btrahan1 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd kill for swype on my fire.  Don't know why they don't have it!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I'd kill for swype on my fire. Don't know why they don't have it!


Agreed! I wish they'd open it up to additional keyboards. I think the keyboard is probably the biggest weakness in the Fire for me.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

In the portrait position, the keyboard is just a bit small for my fingers. For me, it's easier with a stylus.


----------

